# Britain Trying To Ban Smoking For Anyone Born After The Year 2000



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Interesting...

http://elitedaily.com/news/world/building-future-britain-bans-smoking-anyone-born-year-2000/651720/


----------



## Andre (3/7/14)

Good idea imo.


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Andre said:


> Good idea imo.


 
I think that is just a curved way of trying to ban e-cigs. But then all the nonsens of the pention funds are indeed nonsence


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/7/14)

That is quite a good idea lets see how big T responds as this ruling will start eroding there new smoker base.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/14)

interesting concept

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Danny (3/7/14)

Very interesting concept but way too idealisitic IMO. How exactly do they inted on doing it without infringing on the rights of people born before the millenium kids. Isnt cannabis, methamphetamine, LSD, Heroin etc all illegal and controlled. Yet when I was a teenager I could get my hands on all of that at a price. Big tobacco has a big enough distribution network and enough leeway in other countries to be able to spin what they are petitioning for into a massive profit, whilst removing any tax kickback for the government. If big tabacco doesnt control the black market they create china definitely will. Kids will have more incentive to smoke, pay a higher price and the government will land up footing the medical bills as well as the tab for enforcing the ludicrous legislation. All that whilst losing all the tax revenue.
I will take the hardline here and say it will not, cannot possibly work. Legislating substance control has never worked, will never work even if it's in the best interests of the public. Case and point, if they ban vaping in SA tomorrow which of us are actually going to stop (not that doing so would be good for the public). I Most certainly will 'keep calm and vape on!' Lol sorry was meant to be a quick post but this stuff really grinds my gears

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro (3/7/14)

I personally disagree on this. And on any form of banning . Because i still believe that educating is better than any banning . As somebody else said in the forum before obesity is number one cause of death in america and nobody banned snickers yet. Im towards a freedom of choice and speech idea for all country and i think that any banning just help to create a black market where off course criminal can succeed in getting what people want. 
Just my 2 cents

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

andro said:


> I personally disagree on this. And on any form of banning . Because i still believe that educating is better than any banning . As somebody else said in the forum before obesity is number one cause of death in america and nobody banned snickers yet. Im towards a freedom of choice and speech idea for all country and i think that any banning just help to create a black market where off course criminal can succeed in getting what people want.
> Just my 2 cents


 
Very good thinking. I tend to agree with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (3/7/14)

Have these arrogant and mostly ignorant politicians not learnt from history and current affairs, banning social behaviour will only result in those that want it or want to try it doing so illegally. Look at the liquor proabition of America. Banning drugs has not stopped them or there use, if anythig it has made it easier for the criminal to ply their trade.

Education and knowledge is the only way that this will succeed.

Let's face it, if I told you, you can not have something, is that gonna stop you from wanting it, as opposed to me teaching you the consiquinces and effects of having it. Which is going to result in you avioding it.

Why did you and I switch to vaping, because someone told us we are not aloowed to smoke stinkies anymore, or because we gain knowledge about the effects of smoking stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Wayne said:


> Have these arrogant and mostly ignorant politicians not learnt from history and current affairs, banning social behaviour will only result in those that want it or want to try it doing so illegally. Look at the liquor proabition of America. Banning drugs has not stopped them or there use, if anythig it has made it easier for the criminal to ply their trade.
> 
> Education and knowledge is the only way that this will succeed.
> 
> ...


 
This is true, looking back at myself as a teen, I stayed away from drugs because of what I was taught what drugs do to you. Not because it is illegal. But then again I started smoking as an adult knowing what it will do to me, for the calming effect nic had on me.


----------



## Silverbear (3/7/14)

@annemarievdh but what stopped you smoking stinkies and got you on to vaping? 

Knowledge of the effects of tobacco.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Wayne said:


> @annemarievdh but what stopped you smoking stinkies and got you on to vaping?
> 
> Knowledge of the effects of tobacco.


 
Jip jip and JIP !!


----------



## Cat (3/7/14)

British "Looney Left", Cultural Marxism. Socialists always think they can build a utopia by "social engineering."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (3/7/14)

Cat said:


> British "Looney Left", Cultural Marxism. Socialists always think they can build a utopia by "social engineering."


 
Yeah.....and always followed by CATastrophic results....


----------

